# Elder Skyrim 5 Spielstände übertragen



## mauzeller (26. Dezember 2011)

*Elder Skyrim 5 Spielstände übertragen*

Hallo zusammen,
habe da ein Problem, mein PC läuft nicht mehr richtig, es steht ein Austausch an, habe nun schon etliche Stunden gespielt, nun meine Frage: lassen sich die bisherigen Spielstände kopieren und auf ein neues System übertragen um an gleicher Stelle weiter zu spielen?.

Frohe Weihnachten

Gruß Mauzeller


----------



## shirib (26. Dezember 2011)

mauzeller schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe da ein Problem, mein PC läuft nicht mehr richtig, es steht ein Austausch an, habe nun schon etliche Stunden gespielt, nun meine Frage: lassen sich die bisherigen Spielstände kopieren und auf ein neues System übertragen um an gleicher Stelle weiter zu spielen?.
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten
> ...


 Kopier am besten den kompletten Steam-Ordner an einen sicheren Ort und überschreib dann auf dem neuen System den Steam-Ordner mit diesem. Der Vorteil davon ist das du sämtliche Steam-Spiele gesichert hast und nichts oder nur wenig herunterladen musst.


----------



## Piccolo676 (26. Dezember 2011)

die Spielstände liegen zumindest bei mir unter "C:\Users\"Benutzername"\Documents\My Games\Skyrim"
muss das Standardverzeichnis sein, denn ich hab in steam nichts verändert. der Ordner sollte also auch gesichert werden.

für andere Spiele würde ich das auch entsprechend tun. installieren mußt die meistens trotzdem noch, aber die Daten werden dann nur überschrieben und die savegamas bleiben


----------



## mauzeller (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo shrib,

hat leider nicht geklappt, es werden keine Speicherpunkte angezeigt. Zur auswahl steht immer nur Neues Spiel.
Habe mir mal die Verzeichnisse angesehen und keinen savegameordner gefunden.

Gruß mauzeller


----------



## mauzeller (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Piccolo,
das könnte es erklären.
Danke.


----------



## cflies (26. Dezember 2011)

Es ist so wie Piccolo schreibt.
Meiner Meinung nach reicht es den "savegame" -Ordner sowie die "ini" zu sichern, insofern Du  hier Veränderungen vorgenommen hast.
Ich sichere regelmäßig meine savegames mit True Image.
So kann ich jeden gespeicherten Spielstand schnell wiederherstellen.
Den Rest würde ich neu installieren.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2011)

Die Spielstände sind bei einigen Steam-Spielen in der Tat bei "Eigene Dateien", und wenn man einfach bei Steam die Ordner "Steamapp" und "Userdata" sichert, beim neuen PC bzw neuen Windows dann Steam neu drauf macht und danach die beiden Ordner in den neuen Steamordner kopiert, kann man die Spiele ohne Neuinstallation starten - ggf. vor dem Spielstart 1x Rechtsklick auf das Spiel, Eigenschaften und "Spieledateien prüfen" oder so ähnlich auswählen.


----------

